# 24" dog bed- $14.95 with f/s



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Mooii 24" Donut Pet Bed


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks but it doesn't look sturdy.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> thanks but it doesn't look sturdy.


maybe not to a german shepherd


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, thats a good deal! 
Thanks.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

too bad it wasn't a little bigger! looks very cute. charlie loves fluffy round beds like that, and remi will lay on anything that isn't the floor (including my dirty laundry pile...)

what dog bed is "sturdy"? not sure what that is supposed to mean?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Would Uno fit in that bed? I can't picture 24" at the moment. I'm pretty sure Avery would love it even if it was a bit small..

See size of pink bed:









See how Avery doesn't care:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lauren- thats hilarious.. he probably wouldn't fit, but it wont stop him from trying. I was thinking of getting it for my sisters 22 lb dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It wouldn't suit Mol because she stretches out to sleep, but it would be perfect for the pugs.
Avery is so funny Lauren, squeezed into that bed. So cute!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog didn't see the bed besides i didn't know beds are breed specific. lol.



doggiedad said:


> thanks but it doesn't look sturdy.





Unosmom said:


> maybe not to a german shepherd


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Unosmom you just have to go out and find these deal! I just spent $30 getting one for each pup! I have been buying them cheap $6 beds at Dollar General because they still sometimes have a poop incident in their crate during the day. They have both gone a couple of months accident free and I was just thinking last night that it was time to invest in better beds for them. And then you come along and enable that!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes kathy, Unosmom has a lot to answer to in our household as well!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Unosmom you just have to go out and find these deal! I just spent $30 getting one for each pup! I have been buying them cheap $6 beds at Dollar General because they still sometimes have a poop incident in their crate during the day. They have both gone a couple of months accident free and I was just thinking last night that it was time to invest in better beds for them. And then you come along and enable that!


happy to help


----------

